# been lurking



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* BILGERAT. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!!!*


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT and good luck this fall.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

:darkbeer: Welcome to AT.


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

_Welcome to Archery Talk:RockOn::archery::wav:_


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

